# Andre Miller signs with the Trail-Blazers



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Thoughts?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm only upset that they couldn't get anything back. Steve Blake is a nice player who can hit the three, and has an expiring contract. He would've been a nice add.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

sigh, too bad i liked the Dre combo


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm just mad that Stefanski didn't try to trade him at the deadline.

Seems like everyone besides Stefanski knew that Dre didn't like playing in Philly, and wasn't going to come back for less than or equal to his market value. At least in that case we would've been able to see how Lou would play as the point (for better or worse), but now they're going into a new season with Lou slated to start with no idea how it'll turn out.


----------

